# My female beat up my male



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I have been trying to breed with no luck so far. I have had several problems so far including daddy eating eggs, another daddy eating fry, fungus (which I think I've eliminated) and my latest problem... one of my females beat up my male crown tail overnight so bad he looks awful! I've treated him and her for torn fins.. but the kicker is.. they didnt even spawn! Now I am trying a different pair altogether, but is there anything that can be done to prevent this? Other than not putting those particular pair together again. I noticed this particular female seems to also pick on the other females.. maybe she is the dominant one? She is a bit bigger than the other two I have... and the male she fought with was a bit smaller than she. Could that have been the problem? He is maybe too young for her?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

As bettas age they either get more or less aggressive. In this case this female is a little too aggressive and needs to be removed and in a seperate tank because she is just too aggressive.

Also, if i were you i would try a different pair.


Can you tell me what your set up looks like or what materials you have? Do you have everything needed for breeding bettas???


This could also be a HUGE problem. And the biggest mistake was that the female is biiger than the male and she is clearly faster because the male (crowntail) will have to drag its fins to get away from the female and he isnt as fast.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I have separated them already, treated them with pimafix and have put a different pair together in the breeding tank. They are in a 10gal with the water lowered to about 4 inches. Lots of floating plants and about 83-85 degrees, bare bottom and a sponge filter. When I am not breeding, the females live in a community tank and I have the males in separate smaller tanks.

This particular female seemed fine with the larger male, I guess I just didnt think the size would make that big of a difference... I learned the hard way. She also picks on one of the smaller females when they are in the 53 gal tank, although they usually just stay at opposite ends of the tank...I may have to keep her separated altogether though...


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

So now my new pair have spawned already and I have eggs.. the daddy though is a known egg eater. I think I am going to remove him tonight. He did make a better nest this time, but he always knocks the eggs out and then tries to put them up knocking more down... I hope the ones on the bottom will be okay... but last time I left him in there overnight he ate every egg.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I meant treated them with melafix.. I use pimafix for fungus


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, Blueberry wasnt very happy about moving back to his tank away from the eggs... but I am hoping at least some of them will survive this time. The eggs looked okay this am although there were some on the bottom that he knocked down before I got him out. I guess time will tell.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope everything works out for you this time.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well i think that removing his from the eggs will kill the babies because they need him to help them get back to the bubblenest. Also he has to constantly fertilize them. 

males will only eat the eggs two 2 reasons. 
1) may be to regain more energy and protien to spawn again.
or 2) to get rid of the bad ones that WILL cause diseased or deformed fry, (if they even live). So removing him could put him in a VERY stressed and depressed mode that could kill him. litteraly.

So i dont think he will be so happy or the fry will live without him. so that is where the mistake is. The dad will only eat eggs if he finds something wrong.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I have read from some others that you can hatch fry without the daddy. I know that normally he should be in there, however, he eats them *every *time. Not just a few... ALL of them, Every time! From what I have read, some male bettas just like to eat the eggs and are not "good dads". I guess I'll find out.. I have tried many different things... so this is just another trial and error I guess.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ive had females kill males before...young love  Anyway its hard to tell with jarred females. I have one whos all scared when shes with the male but one who flares and goes right up to the nest. Its really important to watch the pair for aggression.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

PeggyJ said:


> Well I have read from some others that you can hatch fry without the daddy. I know that normally he should be in there, however, he eats them *every *time. Not just a few... ALL of them, Every time! From what I have read, some male bettas just like to eat the eggs and are not "good dads". I guess I'll find out.. I have tried many different things... so this is just another trial and error I guess.


Why don't u try this method stated in this article. good luck to ur eggs! http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3990


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks dramaqueen.. by the way the fish in your avatar is beautiful!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree. I learned the hard way. Mr. V... most of my eggs have fallen to the bottom of the tank...do you think I should leave them alone?


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

leeb62.. i looked at the article.. thanks for sending it.. i may be able to hook up something similar, but the sponge filter I have is a little different than the one shown. If this spawn doesnt work I may have to try something else.. so any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

PeggyJ said:


> I agree. I learned the hard way. Mr. V... most of my eggs have fallen to the bottom of the tank...do you think I should leave them alone?


 If the male is still with them then he should get his tail into gear and get to picking them up. Also the next spawn with this guy, try removing him and leave the female. More on this method:http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=889


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I took the male out because he was eating the eggs. He has eaten all of the eggs the last 2 spawns.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I wonder what would happen if i put the female back in there? She'll prob eat them too i guess


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah dont mess with the tank after the parents are removed. Wait a good 24 hours after free swimming before doing anything. Note: A lot of eggs will fungus on the bottom so add some ani fungus meds.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I did I used Pimafix.. The fish store guy told me one of his breeders uses it with good success.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

do you think they might still hatch? Its been over 24 hours


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

PeggyJ said:


> do you think they might still hatch? Its been over 24 hours


same mine been over 24 hour and still didn't hatch or they could be hiding lol.. I"ll have to wait until i get home because i'm at college library right now.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well it might have been 24 hours but they might hatch late because of temperature. So just be patient and everything will come to you!!:-D

Good luck. also i bred ,y VT's in no heated water at all and its october and sort of cold in NY and my 5 week fry are still living. Its weird because i do regret not using a heater. Please!! please!! dont do what i did! i did it out of frustration and stupidity!

they are healthy and swimming but i dont want anyone else to do the mistake i am making because i might be paying for what im doing as i speak. sorry everyone for my ignorance and breed the right way if you even are going to breed. Thank you and good luck to you!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

I m in Florida, but my breeding tank is inside so the a/c makes it cold. I have my heater at about 82-83.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats good, dont try my method. Good Luck with your fry!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think 82-83 is a good temperature for breeding.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It really depends. VTs will breed at any temp above 70 and the fry will be fine in cooler water. BUT others like warmer water. I breed from 78-88*....it just depends.


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, My poor BB King didnt make it. I put him in a separate bowl and treated him with melafix. he was eating fine and seemed active, but when i ccame home from work.. he was not alive.......broke my heart.... he was in bad shape.. I have learned to NEVER put a small male with a larger female, and especially, dont leave them together overnight when you can't monitor them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, I'm sorry he didn't make it.


----------

